# Fyi: The New Cabe Forum Lets Us "copy/paste" Pictures



## rustjunkie

Threads with links to ebay and craigslist become irrelevant when the listing expires and/or pictures go away.
We can copy pics from other sites and paste right here into the cabe now 
This is great for ebay and craigslist posts, cuz if you're like me, you find it not so easy to think w/o pictures


----------



## sfhschwinn

looks like repop garbage to me. reeks of walmart stench


----------



## rustjunkie

sfhschwinn said:


> looks like repop garbage to me. not sure about the frame but the rest reeks of walmart stench




hehe! I was just using that ad and pic as an example...but, it's actually a pretty cool bike, the owner lives near me.
I hope folks can use the copy/paste info and will be able to more easily post pictures here so we all benefit


----------



## spoker

if i can do it anyone can!


----------



## GTs58

That is one mighty fine option! This will for sure keep my picture files clutter free.


----------



## Dale Alan

Very cool feature,thanks for bringing that feature to our attention.


----------



## halfatruck

The new site/software is getting better everyday........


----------



## vincev

rustjunkie said:


> We can copy pics from other sites and paste right here into the cabe now
> This is great for ebay and craigslist posts, cuz if you're like me, you find it not so easy to think w/o pictures



Very kool! Glad you guys changed to the new Cabe.Thanks for the time and effort put into all the new things.


----------



## tanksalot

Great option


----------



## morton

Question.....is the image lost if it is removed from the original site.  For instance if image is posted from a web site that ceases to exist, will the image still show on the CABE?

I've seen that happen on other forums.


----------



## catfish

Good to know.


----------



## rustjunkie

morton said:


> Question.....is the image lost if it is removed from the original site.  For instance if image is posted from a web site that ceases to exist, will the image still show on the CABE?




Yes, the image will show here even if removed from the other site.


----------



## Eddieman

easy way


----------



## CrazyDave

Excellent idea! Thank you for your efforts!


----------



## tripple3

I wanna try it here 1st



https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/5468986472.html


----------



## OldSkipTooth

you mean like this?


----------



## catfish

OldSkipTooth said:


> you mean like this?


----------



## Saving Tempest

*Still** works*


----------



## Kickstand3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bike

You can now "drag and drop" put window the picture next to the cabe window and hover over the pic, hold the mouse down and drag it over to thecabe and drop by releasing the mouse button. Post your thread or reply and you are Done!


----------



## tripple3

YUP!


----------



## WES PINCHOT

Eddieman said:


> easy wayView attachment 285834



COOL!


----------

